# Deer Limit - Gigging?



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Wasn't sure what the regs were....


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Button Buck??


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

**********!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Had too much to drink


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Deer*

Please call fwc or end where your at that deer looks to frail and deer who die from cwd often die in or near water sources just get them to check it you it wont be any trouble for you just need to minutes the herds health hope it isn't cwd if so hunting will not be the same down here


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

+1 button buck


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope it is not cwd!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Cwd???????


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Midnight Rider said:


> Cwd???????


 
Chronic Wasting Disease


----------

